# In The Dark, Blind and Cross-eyed – Inshore 7-24-2011



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice report!


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Sounds like a full night/morning of fishing and friendship! Way to adapt to what's available, fellas.
[smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

nice report and pics. good job


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Sounds like a full night/morning of fishing and friendship! Way to adapt to what's available, fellas.
> [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


Jeff is going to soon figure out that I'm just using him for his picture taking report writing abilities. ;D
That's 2 trips in a row that we've really had great success and the two redfish bites that Jeff had were the reason I get up and go fishing. He really had to work for that big red with multiple casts(even the one slowly twitched out of the shoreline grass for that uber soft presentation). Wasn't that the one he finally hit on?
Definitely good times and ready to hit it again soon.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

What a team, you guys have been cleaning up. I would hate to see you guys teamed up in a tournament ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You guys are some serious early risers ;D Way to make it a fish catching day!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Nice report!


Thanks!



> Sounds like a full night/morning of fishing and friendship! Way to adapt to what's available, fellas.
> [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


Appreciate that.  It's tiring, but tons of fun.



> nice report and pics. good job


Thanks a bunch. 



> Jeff is going to soon figure out that I'm just using him for his picture taking report writing abilities. ;D


Funny, I've been hoping you wouldn't realize I've been using you for your skiff. ;D



> He really had to work for that big red with multiple casts(even the one slowly twitched out of the shoreline grass for that uber soft presentation). Wasn't that the one he finally hit on?


Yep, that was the one, and that fourth cast was just done in desperation more than out of any real belief that it would result in a strike. I'm still amazed it worked out like it did. :



> What a team, you guys have been cleaning up. I would hate to see you guys teamed up in a tournament ;D


 ;D Mmmm, tournament? Best we don't even go there. 



> You guys are some serious early risers ;D Way to make it a fish catching day!


Thanks Tom!  I would have skipped sleeping entirely, but apparently Jason needed his beauty rest.


----------

